# Good Luck All



## bassplayer45 (Oct 15, 2014)

Good luck to everyone taking the test next week. I have taken a year hiatus thanks to Indiana changing rules and Ohio dragging their feet giving me comity and permission to take the test. Hope the time to clear my head will help this time around. Best of luck and here's to hoping you don't have a cheer leading competition under your testing room like i had last time...rumor is this time around there is a high school jazz band competition under the room.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks bassplayer and good luck as well to all those joining me next week, let's get this years passing rate up!

I remember you talking about the testing situation bass, shame you're not joining us this year though.


----------



## DaveEng (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, I'm really nervous about this test. I'm concerned about time. I have a "bad" habit (I would consider it a good habit) of showing my work neatly, drawing clean FBDs, always using a straight edge, referencing codes, etc. When I have to work quickly, it gets sloppy and its more difficult for me to think through the problem.

Which reminds me to ask the question: what sort of paper/pencil do they provide? I really hope its graph paper. And 0.5mm lead if I'm being picky.


----------



## TJM (Oct 16, 2014)

DaveEng said:


> Thanks, I'm really nervous about this test. I'm concerned about time. I have a "bad" habit (I would consider it a good habit) of showing my work neatly, drawing clean FBDs, always using a straight edge, referencing codes, etc. When I have to work quickly, it gets sloppy and its more difficult for me to think through the problem.
> 
> Which reminds me to ask the question: what sort of paper/pencil do they provide? I really hope its graph paper. And 0.5mm lead if I'm being picky.




I do think it's important to show your work neatly, especially on the problems you are less confident with.

What I did, was approach each question from the standpoint of trying to show an _acceptable minimum level of competency_. I work in the steel industry, so I did try to rush through the steel problems, but made sure to write a lot to show that I knew standard industry practices, which checks would govern, and how the design process worked. For these problems I was less concerned about showing each step, providing very specific references, etc. I figured that there was no way that the graders could look and my work and not agree that a minimum level of competency was shown. I knew that spending extra time on these problems would not be an efficient use of time. After all, there is no "acceptable plus" score!

Where I really slowed down and was careful to have neater work and more specific code references was on the questions that I wasn't able to provide the extra narrative to prove that I had the minimum level of competency.

I know this may be viewed as somewhat dangerous advice, but it is just what worked for me.

I don't remember for sure, but I want to say that the paper was lined and the pencil was .07. I'm sure someone else here has a more concrete answer on this.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't believe they had graph paper but the booklets they give you for the afternoon answers were nice and the pencils wrote easily. I have terrible handwriting skills and didn't struggle being neat-ish but speedy.


----------



## darius (Oct 16, 2014)

Interesting! I never took an essay exam before here is the US and I was wondering if you can bring an eraser? What about a highlighter? So I understand that you have a booklet and not detached sheets of paper, so how was it? Is it comfortable to turn pages left and right to pick up previous answers? And how do you organize your books. I think I'll have two suitcases of books, like 20+. Do you have enough room on the desk to put them all, or you have to use the space underneath.

I think all these questions are non-sense, but I am getting anxious so being active on this forum is kind of stress release.

Good Luck to everyone and hope for the best!


----------



## DaveEng (Oct 16, 2014)

I feel ya, Darius. Good questions. Not sure how I'm gonna organize my books yet. I'm hoping they give me a table and not a little middle school desk


----------



## BoilerEng (Oct 17, 2014)

This is what my co-workers have told me regarding their experience...also is verified here...

http://ncees.org/exams/exam-day-policies/

1. No pens, pencils, erasers, etc allowed in the exam room. They give you (2) mechanical pencils. 0.7mm lead. Both erasers will probably be gone by the time you finish.

2. (2) straightedges allowed, wrist watch, eyeglasses (but no case), snacks

3. Desk was a pretty decent size - 5-6' wide or so. This is the Indiana testing site, so mileage may vary by state.

I have the SERM and a binder full of notes for reference that I will probably have open in front of me at all times. And I'll stack all of my material codes in front of me and grab as necessary. Going to keep the AASHTO out of the way (i.e. on the floor) and do all the bridge problems after building problems.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Oct 19, 2014)

Good luck, everyone! Good or bad result from next weekend, I'm just going to be glad it's over! I swore after the PE exam I would never take another exam. Why do I do this?? haha

I hope everyone passes, and glad I finally just found this website a week or so ago. I've been searching for tips for quite some time and found a couple very helpful blogs and such, but this site was a very welcome read. I hope to see everyone's hard work pay off!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 23, 2014)

:bump:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DaveEng (Oct 23, 2014)

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## darius (Oct 23, 2014)

ANXIOUS for the coming marathon but glad is coming to an end!


----------



## mikesltj23 (Oct 23, 2014)

Not great. Not terrible. I'm lucky in that I technically don't need this to practice in NJ but see the added benefit to paving my own way to out of state work if I do get it. If I don't pass, I sure as hell am not telling work haha. Good luck, guys. Just relax and don't let your nerves get the best of you. I know this is much harder than the PE, but you still have to keep from psyching yourself out. I remember when I took the PE and spent 20 mins on the first problem bc I didn't get what they were looking for. After 20 mins, I realized I needed to find the area of a triangle! Smooth sailing from there haha.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Oct 25, 2014)

Crushed it! Best I've ever felt about an exam. If I didn't pass I'd be amazed.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice! Congrats! I just got home...I could go either way on both days. I really think I'm 50/50. Usually I underestimate it, but I don't think I am on this one. I just want to pass both or fail both and be done! I get a suspicion I'll pass one though haha. Don't know which!


----------

